
New Relic CEO scolds employees: ‘We [.. urgently ..] need to get back on track’ - slyall
https://www.oregonlive.com/silicon-forest/2020/07/new-relic-ceo-scolds-employees-in-internal-memo-we-are-a-company-with-an-urgent-need-to-get-back-on-track.html
======
dangus
This kind of message to employees doesn’t tend to go over well. I saw it at
another company and the person in question had to walk back on the remarks.

Business doesn’t happen in isolation. Political and societal externalities are
a part of it, this fact is right there in the first chapters of my
introductory MBA textbooks.

Right now, the amount of general unrest has ticked up across the country, and
believe it or not that includes unrest among gainfully employed professionals.
Pretending you’re not a part of it is tone-deaf.

A good company will address external issues intelligently and use them as an
opportunity to inspire and motivate employees, not scold them.

The CEO here is treating their employees like they’re being illogical entitled
babies: an incredibly misguided response with no perceivable upside.

Not only that, he’s telling his employees that they’re on a sinking ship!

I tell you what, hire me to be your CEO and I can _not do that_ for half the
price!

The other takeaway of this article: I’m actually shocked to find out that New
Relic loses money! The product is not cheap!

